# Male Medical Examinations



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a place for an over 50 routine male medical examination, so many advertised and can see little difference in many. I have rang 2 places it seems to be more a sales pitch to get you in the door than quality of whats offered. Maybe that sounds a bit harsh.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

santa002 said:


> Can anyone recommend a place for an over 50 routine male medical examination, so many advertised and can see little difference in many. I have rang 2 places it seems to be more a sales pitch to get you in the door than quality of whats offered. Maybe that sounds a bit harsh.


The city hospital Dubai provides very high quality routine checks. Prepare for the price though, they can be expensive.


----------

